# Stuffing



## DanD (May 24, 2003)

Hi Everyone.
I need help with a recipe for a stuffing. What we are cooking is about a 150lb pig on an outside spit,this will be the third one I have done and they have came out great but something was missing. 150 lb whole pig is about as big as I can fit on my spit and we need more food,thats why I would like to fill the insides with a meaty stuffing. Any advice as to what would add to the meal?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 2, 2003)

Dan, I know this is kind of late but I haven't been on here much lately :-(

I'm not sure a stuffing could take all that cooking time but I have heard of stuffing a pig with a turkey then stuffing the turkey with a chicken, etc.  

I guess you could add the stuffing later - I would just do a regular turkey stuffing but maybe add either Italian sausage or breakfast-type sausage or even Andoullie sausage.  You could probably also add some rice to it and kidney beans.  I'm just not sure at what point you would have to add it to the inside of the hog to have it done but not overdone.

Amounts I'm not even sure of but I would add the following:

sauteed onions
sauteed mushrooms
rice
stale bread cubes
sage
thyme
salt
pepper
kidney beans

I'm not sure where you are from but when a whole hog is cooked like this it is served chopped or sliced on buns with a homemade BBQ sauce, (if you need one let me know and I will post it - it makes a lot which you will need) and coleslaw, corn on the cob, and baked beans.  

I mention the buns because it surprised me when Coco had never had it this way - I just thought everyone knew!! LOL  Let me know if I'm on the right track or if you need something different - I'll get an e-mail if you reply so I'll be watching for it.


----------



## DanD (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks for the reply kitchenelf. I think I found the recipe that I going to try,it has about 8lbs of ground pork,cooked rice and miscellaneous spice. All mixed togeather put into a pillow case then put inside the pig. They said that because the heat takes a long time to get to the insides that the stuffing should come out just right. Your idea of putting the stuffing in later sounds ok but the way we tie the hog to the spit theres no way to get in there without him falling off. The way we serve him up is that we have two carvers one to give out slices and one to chop up pieces. Pig roasts are becoming more popular here in London Ontario why I don't know,maybe getting back to basics or it's just good old fun with the barn dance we hold after the meal. Thanks again. Dan.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2003)

Your stuffing sounds great and I guess it would be kind of hard to add it later - The pillow case sounds perfect!!!  Hope everything turns out well and if you ever get the chance and want to post that stuffing recipe it would be much appreciated.  A friend of mine does pig pickings for a living and I know he would love to have that recipe.

Thanks.


----------



## DanD (Jun 8, 2003)

Here is the  recipe I found
Pork and Rice Stuffing

8 pounds           ground pork
8 cups                cooked rice 
3 cups                sultanas, soaked in hot water or dry white wine, then drained 
4 cloves            garlic, chopped 
6                         eggs, beaten 
Dash                  cayenne pepper 
                           Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
 It sounds ok so I gess I'm going to try it, the only other thing was not to pack it in to tight I gess it expanes a lot and will split the hog wide open. Thats why I thought the pillow case would hold every thing in place and make it ezey to get out when it's done. 
If anyone has tried this recipe please let me know.  Dan.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 8, 2003)

*stuffing*

sounds good...you might even want to add something like fresh rosemary or thyme to the stuffing...also you might want to consider precooking or not using ground pork for the stuffing. because you're spit roasting the pig, there isn't going to be a consistent ambivalent(sp?) heat coming from all sides such as in an oven. your pig will be done cooking through way before your stuffing will, and you need to get your stuffing up to 160 degrees F to kill any present bacteria in ground pork. even if you don't use ground pork, you still need to get whatever stuffing that's inside the pig to 160 F because the stuffing will come into contact with the raw pig juices that will escape from the cooking. My suggestion would be to either cook the stuffing seperate and cook the pig on it's own, or if you still want to stuff the pig, instead or stuffing it with something you're going to eat, stuff it with fresh herbs, garlic, spices, etc, so that you can flavor the cavity of the pig, but you're able to discard it once the pig is finished cooking. whatever you decide to do, good luck


----------



## DanD (Jun 8, 2003)

Thats why I come here when I need hlep,everyone is always ready with some good imput to one of my skeems. I never even thought of the stuffing being under cooked let alone bacteria. I'm not sure what to do now cook before then stuff,just cook it by it's self and forget about stuffing the pig all together. I do like the idea of stuffing him with the herbs, garlic, spices to add that missing taste. Thanks again. I'm just a weekend want to be cook but if I can help someone I'll post. Dan.


----------

